# I paroled yesterday



## tnthomas (Jun 30, 2017)

Today is my first day back into the “non-working force”(AKA: retired persons).   Yesterday was my last day on the job at the prison where I had been working. 

Long work days plus long commutes just wore me down,  by little.

Yay!   I'm back to being free!       :cheers:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations, tn!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2017)

'Bout time....enjoy! :sunglass:


----------



## terry123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations, on your "Parole"!  Happy days are here again!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 1, 2017)

Good for you.. Congrats !!  :encouragement:


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 1, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2017)

Welcome back!!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a great job, and really enjoyed it...But, after being retired for several years, I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making.  The secret to a good retirement, IMO, is to stay fit and active, and take good care of your health....and do things you've always wanted to do, but never had the time for.


----------



## Elsie (Jul 1, 2017)

Now the only bars you'll have to look at are alcohol drinking establishments.


----------



## jujube (Jul 1, 2017)

That's exactly how I felt about retiring.......getting out of prison.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2017)

Good for you Tom.   It's an entirely different life.  I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 1, 2017)

There was always something disturbing about those doors clanking closed behind us that I will never want to hear again. Congratulations for making it out alive!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 1, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I had a great job, and really enjoyed it...But, after being retired for several years, I wouldn't want to go back to work for twice what I was making.  The secret to a good retirement, IMO, is to stay fit and active, and take good care of your health....and do things you've always wanted to do, but never had the time for.



Getting back into shape was one thing on my mind(one of several) that motivated me to go ahead and pull the plug on this job.    The stress level was high, we were preparing for an ACA certification, and it was important to the warden that we pass as close as possible, to a 100% score as we could.  We got a 98.6% score, really not too bad, as the prison is old, and has been described by some state politicians as 'dilapidated'.   http://www.cdcr.ca.gov/Facilities_Locator/CRC.html

I had gained almost 20 pounds in the last couple of years, which was 'weighing' on my mind, so when I found out from the union rep that the "vesting" time period for being eligible for the state's retirement was 10 years, instead of 5, that was a deal breaker for me.    Plan B was to take a second look(long & hard) at S.S. and Medicare, neither of which I had any plans of participating in.    Looked _do-able_, got signed up.....

I'll be getting a-round-tuit, on several projects, one is getting back my green thumb.    I've already had some success, got in the apricot crop before the squirrels and birds got 'em.

Apples will be ready in the fall, first year really getting mature fruit from these trees, pruning feeding and watering sure help!


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 1, 2017)

Huge congratulations to you.  Hope you have satisfying, enjoyable retirement.


----------



## Lolly (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations!  You are going to love it..  I know I certainly do.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the club.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I'll be getting a-round-tuit, on several projects, one is getting back my green thumb.    I've already had some success, got in the apricot crop before the squirrels and birds got 'em. Apples will be ready in the fall, first year really getting mature fruit from these trees, pruning feeding and watering sure help!



That's a good way to get started...get outdoors, and putter around in the fresh air.  Sitting in the house all day, glued to the TV and computer will NOT do your health any good.  Trimming off any excess weight is a Must if a person wants to maintain good health, as they get older.  Retirement is a major life change, and requires a period of adjustment, but If you make the transition successfully, and find a routine that works for you, it is great.


----------



## IKE (Jul 2, 2017)

Congrats Tom !.........if you ever get out this way stop by and we'll go to the range for a few hours.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2017)

Congratulations!  Enjoy!:sentimental:


----------



## Manatee (Jul 2, 2017)

I didn't retire, I escaped.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks all!   I'll be figuring out "how to" enjoy retirement, each and every day that my alarm clock does not go off at 4AM.   

@IKE,  thanks for the invite, would be a great experience!


----------



## Lynk (Jul 4, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## joel0711 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tn thomas------ What prison ??? 
I did 25 yrs at BMSP before it closed ( end of the road)---then 6 at mccx ------ retired  with 33yrs total with state.......


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 19, 2017)

joel0711 said:


> Tn thomas------ What prison ???
> I did 25 yrs at BMSP before it closed ( end of the road)---then 6 at mccx ------ retired  with 33yrs total with state.......



BMSP AND MCCX, institutions with TDOC.   

I worked  at CRC- Norco, which is in California.   I came out of retirement to work there, did two years until I turned 65, and decided to "call it a day."        

I had previously worked 26 years with San Bernardino Co. Sheriff's Dept., then retired in 2012.         This time I'm done .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> BMSP AND MCCX, institutions with TDOC.   View attachment 39460
> 
> I worked  at CRC- Norco, which is in California.   I came out of retirement to work there, did two years until I turned 65, and decided to "call it a day."
> 
> I had previously worked 26 years with San Bernardino Co. Sheriff's Dept., then retired in 2012.         This time I'm done .


.


----------



## Knight (Jul 20, 2017)

There's a good chance O J Simpson will be paroled today. He was retired before getting his placement in the prison system.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 20, 2017)

Knight said:


> There's a good chance O J Simpson will be paroled today. He was retired before getting his placement in the prison system.




His parole date for this Octobor was approved.


----------



## Knight (Jul 20, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> His parole date for this Octobor was approved.



Amazing he made it to the time he could apply for parole. Just a few years back his health was so bad he needed a humanitarian release.  The denial goes to show how great the prison system is in taking care of criminals health care needs. 

I just saw a picture of his smiling face and it looks nothing like the bloated face he had when he was sick.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 7, 2017)

Enjoy your retirement and freedom !
:wave:


----------



## Peridot (Oct 24, 2017)

Congratulations!! Now it's time for you! Do all the things you've wanted to do but never had the time.


----------

